# Hi from Aleigh and me



## Aleigh (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone









I am Laurie from Ohio. I have one cat named Aleigh. She's a tabby and is the most loving cat :luv . She's going to be 6 in March. 

I look forward to getting to know you and your babies.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds like you have a sweet cat Laurie. Welcome to the board


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Laurie and Aleigh -- welcome!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

A big welcome to you both , enjoy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...Aleigh looks adorable :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice kitty you got there :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

HI Laurie and Aleigh! Nice to see you here, my four send a round of petts!


----------

